# Stockpiling



## kyrabbit (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a pregnant mouse who has begun taking food from the food bowl into the nesting box today. Is this pretty normal behavior in the last days of pregnancy? I don't know exactly when she'll have her litter as she was in my most recent batch of feeders, but I'm certain it's soon. She's getting quite round and shutting herself in her box by stuffing the entrance full of bedding.

And while I'm here (I only have so much time these days seeing as I have a newborn!) she's often times stretching and like...flattening herself against the bedding. She'll stretch and lay herself out for a moment before continuing on her merry way. I've never seen a mouse do this?


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

That sound's somewhat normal for a pregnant doe... I haven't seen any of _my_ mice stash food away, sounds hamster-ish. :lol: Shutting herself into her nesting box is normal, all my nursing does do it, they like to keep warm in there little nest ball.

With the stretching thing, I'm not quite sure I know what you're talking about.


----------



## kyrabbit (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't quite know how to describe it...she stretches herself out and lays flat against the floor (well the bedding, lol) of the tank. Then gets up and waddles along. She'll do this several times while running about the tank. I might have to try and get video of it if I find time between night nursing tonight. The stretching makes me think that she feels cramped by her growing womb and babies. I remember I stretched a lot when I was heavily pregnant just for some rib cage relief, haha.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Like a cat stretch? It is probably associated with her pregnancy, but if it continues after she births then let us know.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello
I recognized the stretching thing at all pregnant does a few days before giving birth.
I think it's nothing to worry about.
It looks as if they totaly calm down and relax while doing that.


----------



## kyrabbit (Jan 11, 2013)

Trust that I will be back if it does persist.
She's acting a bit nutty this morning. Can't sit still and is neurotically rearranging all the bedding in the tank. I'm pretty sure she's getting close. I even observed a rippling like movement in her belly a few moments ago while she was in the food dish.

This is such a Fascinating process even though this is one very unexpected litter.


----------



## Paradigmatic (Jan 22, 2013)

Turbine has done the stretching behavior both times she was within a week of giving birth. She just lays out and rests for a moment before waddling off, just as you describe. So should be normal for some does, I'd imagine. Though Turbine is so round and close she can't get flat anymore. Hehe.


----------

